
Simon’s Win32 Cheat Sheet (2016) - Tomte
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/win-32-cheat-sheet/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

Switch off the pesky MDM process

"On my laptop, a background process MDM.exe used to appear, which seemed to
cause hundreds of page faults a second even when I was doing absolutely
nothing. Since I use my machine a lot for compiling, I reckoned I could do
without it. MDM is the Machine Debug Manager, and it is installed with
Internet Explorer. Like me, you probably don't need it. Here is how to tun it
off/disable it. Go to the Control Panels and click Internet Options. Click on
the Advanced tab and check the box 'diable script debugging'. This should stop
it appearing."

I've seen windows processes that cause (in my opinion) too many page faults...
disabling MDM is a good start... thanks for the tip!

